# Future coop/run site.... Ideas?



## garyk1398 (Nov 14, 2012)

As you can see from the pics, I have a nice area to use for a coop/run. It is roughly 19' round. Thinking about putting the coop in the area that doesn't have any large wall blocks. Any ideas on how to fence in the coop around the blocks with the uneven terrain?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i bet that will look fab when its done. i would have to get pen and pecil and sketch out a few designes before i made my mind up. 
please keep us posted.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I keep seeing a garden there not a coop. Im interested to see what you end up with.


----------

